

Freelancer.com acquires Warrior Forum - rajeemcariazo
http://press.freelancer.com.s3.amazonaws.com/20140415%20Freelancer.com%20acquires%20Warrior%20Forum,%20the%20world%E2%80%99s%20largest%20Internet%20marketing%20marketplace%20&%20community.pdf

======
DigitalSea
Seems like a rather weird acquisition, but good on Warrior Forum for selling.
Freelancer.com seems to be becoming a rather big company, they've been buying
a lot of companies and expanding of late it seems.

